# Choice of tanks



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

I am having a dilemma here, and I don't know which one to use.

Which tank would you prefer to use as a shrimp tank? 

I got the following tanks (L x W x H)

30" x 12" x 7"

48" x 12" x 12"

48" x 6" x 12" (multiple divider installed)


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

I would use the largest one possible. It will be the most stable.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

7" is a bit shallow, it can work but would need a cover. Or shrimps can easily jump out. 6" is a bit too narrow. Really, they should all work.


----------



## PerryW (Feb 20, 2012)

I agree bigger = better, and def more stable, your perameters wont fluctuate as much with evaporation and it will also give more space and will be able to handle a larger bio load with proper filtration.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

bigger tanks are always more stable....everything else being in balance


----------



## MananaP (Jul 6, 2012)

I would personally use the 33g long as i have a couple running right now with no complaints. I prefer tanks that are shallow 10-12inches high and wider if possible like 18 inches wide. More ground for the shrimps to graze and shallow enough to catch shrimps easily, it also helps with less plants and hiding places.

MP


----------

